# 2014 - How Much E-liquid Do You Vape Per Day?



## Silver

Let's kick off this section with the first poll

There was something similar before on juice consumption - but not sure where it is. So let's all vote here. 

It's quite similar to one on ECF, so will be interesting to compare later. 

If you don't know your juice consumption, rather don't guess. Try figure it out and come back later.

There is no doubt that juice consumption depends on many factors such as the strength of the liquid and the type of equipment. But this poll will hopefully give us an indication of how much juice we are going through. It may also give new vapers a better idea of how much juice they would likely require. I have seen several questions on that before.


----------



## TylerD

You 6-7 is showing 5-6


----------



## Silver

I have cast my vote and have selected 3-4 ml. 

Since I started vaping, I have been tracking my juice consumption. 

For those that are interested, here is my summary:
- Started vaping on 20 Oct 2013
- First inventory check on 12 Jan 2014 after *84 days*. Liquid consumed = 361 ml. Average of *4.3 ml per day.*
- Second inventory check on 9 Mar 2014, *56 days *later. Liquid consumed = 211 ml. Average of *3.8 ml per day*.

Interestingly, my consumption has dropped by about 12% in the second 56 days compared to the first 84 days. I think the contributing factors were as follows:
- the Twisps I started on were great but I was vaping them more since I needed something more intense
- in the early days of experimenting with juices there was probably a bit more wastage. I would fill a 1.5 ml tank with a new juice and really hate it, so empty it in the drain. I'd say maybe 10-15ml could have been chucked instead of vaped. I now waste a lot less, putting less new juice in a tank or using the dripper. 
- since I got the dripper, although it consumes more juice, the occasional drip session has satisfied my throat hit craving, leading to perhaps slightly less vaping on the normal "standard" equipment. 

Either way, I am not a major liquid consumer. Probably quite average I would say. But then again I am mostly at 18mg on the standard equipment and 12mg or even 18mg on the dripper. 

I will continue tracking my usage and am interested to see how it develops over time.


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> You 6-7 is showing 5-6



Thanks @TylerD

Sorry @Matthee, @Gizmo, my mistake. Can one of you guys just *delete the second 5-6ml category*
Then it will all be fine.
I can't seem to edit this - unless I am missing something.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't log anything but it's pretty easy for me because I fill a Nautilus (5ml) first thing in the am and it lasts me the day with the occasional vape with one of my other small atomisers just for a change... so my option of 7-8ml is pretty accurate.


----------



## Silver

Until one of the moderators can help with deleting the second 5-6ml category, please dont select it
Rather use the first one.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Until one of the moderators can help with deleting the second 5-6ml category, please dont select it
> Rather use the first one.


Done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thank you kindly!


----------



## BhavZ

Why not change it to read 6-7ml cause that one is missing


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Why not change it to read 6-7ml cause that one is missing


No, the sequence is in logical order as is. You would need to add 6 more lines if you put in 6-7 ml, e.g. 2-3, 4-5, etc.


----------



## Silver

Quite right @Matthee, thanks

I started out thinking that ECF's poll could be improved on. With a more detailed selection like you suggested @BhavZ. Then I realised you could only put 10 options in the poll. So I reworked it like the ECF one. 

It also has another benefit the way it is now - less confusion.

Say you vape 4ml per day. The more detailed one would have two options you could pick. One would be 3-4 ml and the other 4-5 ml, so it would be confusing. This one just has 3-4 ml and 5-6 ml, so its clearer, you would select the 3-4ml. I.e. less confusion between categories.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> No, the sequence is in logical order as is. You would need to add 6 more lines if you put in 6-7 ml, e.g. 2-3, 4-5, etc.



Ah I see it now, thanks..

Please ignore my previous suggestion.


----------



## Silver

We have 12 votes so far on this poll

Not bad going - but let's see if we can get to 50. We need more stats... 

Please take a moment to select your daily juice consumption if you haven't done so already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I think I go through 4-5 ml per day on average, there isn't an option for that so I picked the more conservative 3-4 ml. This may change if I start building dual coils though, just got the Rose v2 RTA and have a Veritas RDA on the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Like I said in the other thread about this, I might have a problem. I go through 20 to 30 ml a day easily, but then, the juices that I mix are so awesome that I can't put my Reo down

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My intake seems to keep rising.

I think having started vaping to quit smoking, for the first while I was only vaping when I would need a smoke.

But having found some stunning juices, I'm vaping more and more out of enjoyment, and I think my intake just keeps rising.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> My intake seems to keep rising.
> 
> I think having started vaping to quit smoking, for the first while I was only vaping when I would need a smoke.
> 
> But having found some stunning juices, I'm vaping more and more out of enjoyment, and I think my intake just keeps rising.



This is exactly what I'm experiencing...each month the juice-age increases


----------



## Marzuq

9 maybe 10 ml a day weekday. i actually monitored myself over the last two weeks.
weekends im doing 12 to 15ml.


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> 9 maybe 10 ml a day weekday. i actually monitored myself over the last two weeks.
> weekends im doing 12 to 15ml.



That's a lot of juice!
I assume quite low nic strength?


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> That's a lot of juice!
> I assume quite low nic strength?



yes im a 6mger.
allows for longer vaping.also dont like the harsh throat hit with higher nic
i chain vape and double clutch almost every vape so i do tend to burn thru the jooses alot quicker
i run at 0.6ohm on my cyclops and im not sure but the cyclops does seem to be more juice hungry too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

7 to 8 per day. Im a new vapor so am working on getting this down.


----------



## KimVapeDashian

@Warlock wants to know if everyone is vaping more or less than they were in 2014.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Necro!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape Starter

I have a Kangertech Toptank, I go through a tank a day so between 4 - 5 ml


----------



## PsiSan

About 9-10ml weekdays, weekends at a braai or a night out, I can easily do 20ml. Alot of the time its people wanting a go at it etc. Even caught the gf having a blast with my device when I was doing drink rounds. (She is a non smoker)


----------



## Andre

KimVapeDashian said:


> @Warlock wants to know if everyone is vaping more or less than they were in 2014.


I wonder if @Silver could open up the poll for voting and changing votes?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu

I finish a Cubis Tank and at least one VCMT's worth per day, so I rate 10 ml would be my average. Is it normal for vape veterans' juice consumption to increase over time?


----------



## stevie g

I've increased over time but now want to get down to just 7/8ml a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

way too much... easily 15ml often more. but i guess i can call it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> I wonder if @Silver could open up the poll for voting and changing votes?


Changing your vote is now possible

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre and @BumbleBee
I changed my vote - it went up quite a bit 
From 3-4 to 7-8 ml

Lol, just looking at the options here - I can see it was from a long time ago!


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre and @BumbleBee
> I changed my vote - it went up quite a bit
> From 3-4 to 7-8 ml
> 
> Lol, just looking at the options here - I can see it was from a long time ago!


Is it now possible for newer members to vote?


----------



## Jono90

i guess I would be around 30mls @ 2mg a day but im a fan of quad coils and high watts.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Is it now possible for newer members to vote?



I think so @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MR_F

9-10ml and maybe some bad days a bit more still fighting the urge to pick up a stinky


----------



## Kalashnikov

During the week I fill serpent mini about 5 times. So 15ml. Weekend can be about 20ml.


----------



## zadiac

Mine has come down now to about 10-15ml per day. Used to be between 20-30.


----------



## Scouse45

Ok so not exactly a very serious topic but I gotta ask the question out of interest... How much liquid r people going through in a day?? I been vaping long time and I try limit myself I do make some of my own liquid but also buy liquid so really wanna know jus for Sommer how much some of u pros r going through daily... @Silver @Rob Fisher @Bumblebabe @Stosta some of the hardcore vapers!!


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Ok so not exactly a very serious topic but I gotta ask the question out of interest... How much liquid r people going through in a day?? I been vaping long time and I try limit myself I do make some of my own liquid but also buy liquid so really wanna know jus for Sommer how much some of u pros r going through daily... @Silver @Rob Fisher @Bumblebabe @Stosta some of the hardcore vapers!!



Lol @Scouse45 
I am far from hardcore

Ive stopped tracking my vaping as of 1 Sep - but I can tell you I vaped on average about 4ml per day for my first year of vaping, then about 5ml per day in my second year and in the past year its gone up to about 6 or 7ml. I vape a lot at high strength (about 14-18mg) and at relatively low power hence the low juice consumption. Hence I wont be winning any cloud competitions 

Am going to look for a similar thread which had a great poll as well. Just cant remember its title. If I find it I will move these posts there. If anyone else finds it, post it here


----------



## Jpq

Currently im running the smok tfv8 on 145W thus....
DIY or DIE
Im averaging about 12 refills per day, and i think my tank takes 5ml of juice.
I wouldnt say im hardcore, its just this beast is damn thirsty.
BUT Clouds and flavour for weeks!!!


----------



## Silver

Found this thread @Scouse45 
Have moved th posts here

I see the poll options are a bit outdated - LOL - from 2014!
The hardware has changed dramatically

We need to update it. Hmmm....


----------



## Silver

Actually, on second thoughts, it might be good to preserve this poll for prosperity to see how much we vaped in those days...

Maybe we need to start a new thread on juice consumption for 2016

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Warlock

My usage has dropped, I upped my nicotine to 6mg but now vape only 5 to 6 ml per day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Shot @Silver didn't know there was a thread.... I know u vape like that jus find it very interesting to c the amounts people go through with some of these monster tanks. I myself maybe 7ml a day 2 tanks roundabout... @Jpq thats insane man haha


----------



## RichJB

I'm still on about 6ml a day. 30W vaping ftw. Although I mixed up a whole bunch of Strawberry juices recently, before I knew that Strawberry Ripe loses flavour after a while and you have to add other Strawbs or Dragonfruit to avoid it. So I'm desperately vaping this stuff to get it finished and have upped my dripper to 40W to help that. Sometimes you have to live dangerously.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Ok so not exactly a very serious topic but I gotta ask the question out of interest... How much liquid r people going through in a day?? I been vaping long time and I try limit myself I do make some of my own liquid but also buy liquid so really wanna know jus for Sommer how much some of u pros r going through daily... @Silver @Rob Fisher @Bumblebabe @Stosta some of the hardcore vapers!!



@Scouse45 I vape around 20ml's of XXX a day in my Serpent Mini 25's and about 2ml or Tropical Ice in a REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Depends on the day and the juice but anywhere between 10 and 15ml a day. 
Also when a new recipe comes out of steeping it can go up drastically. Testing it on different builds and in different atties. Then I can finish a 30ml bottle on a day, easily.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Actually, on second thoughts, it might be good to preserve this poll for prosperity to see how much we vaped in those days...
> 
> Maybe we need to start a new thread on juice consumption for 2016


The poll is still active and one can change your vote. I have seen people voting quite recently.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> The poll is still active and one can change your vote. I have seen people voting quite recently.



Thanks @Andre
Do you think we should close the poll and start a new 2016 one?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Do you think we should close the poll and start a new 2016 one?


No, imo this one is still fine and it can accommodate changes.

Sticky maybe?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> No, imo this one is still fine and it can accommodate changes.
> 
> Sticky maybe?



Problem is it has 9 choices already out of a maximum of 10
I could lose the first one because no one has voted there.
But I am unsure what happens to the existing votes if we change the categories to accommodate higher volumes...


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Problem is it has 9 choices already out of a maximum of 10
> I could lose the first one because no one has voted there.
> But I am unsure what happens to the existing votes if we change the categories to accommodate higher volumes...


Oh, I see. You want to add to categories to the bottom. Then probably better to start a new poll and close this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

